# Computer will not turn on after being unplugged while on



## racerzeke (Dec 16, 2007)

So today I was rearranging and I accidentally unplugged my other computer while it was on and I plugged the extension cord back in (With all the computers accessories plugged in) and the screen, speakers, everything except for the tower powers up.

I tried another socket in another room and a different power cord and no sounds or lights AT ALL.

Im very frustrated at how this can happen??? The computer is made by Hewett Packard and have had no previous problems. Any help appreciated, thanks.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI Racerzeke,
Check to see if you have a switch on the power supply. It is located on the back of the tower near the plug. You may have inadvertently hit the switch to off when moving the PC around.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## racerzeke (Dec 16, 2007)

Is it red? What is the on/off position?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi razerzeke.
NO the red switch is VOLTAGE Switch(to toggle from 115-220) this should be OK.
The switch I am refering to is BLACK. It sicks out of the PSU and switches to on-off position. Some PSU do not have this switch. It is possible that the PSU is blown or something internal blew. 
You state that you unplugged it accidently from an extention cord?
You should not be using an extention cord on any electronics. You should be using a quality surge protector. Please check to see if you have a BLACK switch on the PSU (Power Supply Unit). I have attached a picture of a PSU (with switch) so you know what I am referring to.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## racerzeke (Dec 16, 2007)

There is no such switch on the back of the tower :sigh:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hmm,
Ok, do you hear any fans spinning or any lights on the PC. You may have to open up the case to see. Besure you ground yourself (touch unpainted metal of the case). If you do not it may be the PSU is blown. Are you getting any BEEPS from the tower?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## racerzeke (Dec 16, 2007)

Yea there is absolutely nothing when I turn it on, can this be an easy repair?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

is the power supply a 250 watt bestec?


----------



## racerzeke (Dec 16, 2007)

Heres a picture of what the inside of it says


----------

